# Vacation pics



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Perhentian Island, Terengganu, Malaysia..
Was there over the last weekend.. diving, snorkeling, relaxing on the beach and stuff..


















Up a Tree









Beach Soccer









Wish you were here...


























Trying to be artistic..lol

hope you enjoyed them..:grin: just me and my humble G6.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

How was the snorkling... anything interesting in the water?


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice pics......boy would I love to take a holiday there (or anywhere!) Hope you had a great time and took time to check out the fishies under that awesome looking ocean


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

the water was pretty much swimming pool clear...so i took an afternoon to trek thru the tropical forest to the otherside of the island where the coral reef is..and took a snorkel.. saw tons... turtles, small sharks, groupers, gobies, giant clams, rays and all the other stuff..lol..

But.. we didnt have sun block so the only alternative was to use the crappy spf 4 TANNING oil.. man.. was that a mistake.. i look so dark now its freaky!! damn..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL... you mean you look sexy.. ^^ Hehehe!

I am so happy you had a good time.. Ran those photos are amazing. I am so jealous


----------

